# Milano



## Old irresponsabile (26 Febbraio 2009)

non c'è più la Milano di una volta.
Quella del portiere nato nel quartiere che se lasciavi la macchina davanti al portone, usciva e ti diceva " uè, tirala via de li chela machina lì, che  passa el ghisa! "
Quella Milano delle botteghe, del dialetto, della storia di questa città.

Oggi Milano si divide in tre classi: la Milano bene, fatta di soldi, grandi macchine, vestiti alla moda, ristoranti di lusso e locali con il privè, chiusi nel loro mondo, antipatici ed arroganti, pretenziosi e supponenti che pensano di avere tutto ed invece non hanno niente.

Poi c'è la Milano che lavora, che corre, che soffre, che non è mai ferma. La Milano che piange perchè capisce che oramai...si tira a campare. La Milano di quelli che fanno, ed anche se non sanno...fanno.

E poi c'è la Milano degli irregolari, degli immigarti, dei disperati che si arrabattano in maniera più o meno legale per stare in piedi.

Milano si, quella città dove tutti corrono, dove tutti vanno di fretta; il rumore della metropolitana, la gente con il passo svelto, il manager con la ventiquattrore, la cravatta ed il blackberry, l'odore acre del gasolio delle caldaie che esce dai tombini, i marciapiedi caldi anche d'inverno con le sigarette mai spente.

Il profumo di Milano, quel profumo dei mille bar già aperti alle 5 di mattina, il profumo dell'asfalto, i semafori impazziti che sembrano andare ognuno per sè; la Milano del traffico a tutte le ore, dei furgoncini in doppia e tripla fila, degli autobus perennemente in ritardo perchè nessuno gli dà più la precedenza ormai! La Milano delle campanelle dei tram, degli scooter puzzolenti e dei taxi che vanno come schegge....vanno vanno...chissà poi dove vanno.

La Milano di piazza Duomo, della galleria, della passeggiata dove ancora si può incontrare qualche vecchia contessa al braccio della badante, con la pelliccia in estate ed in inverno manco fosse cucita addosso e con i gioielli obsoleti in bella vista, conditi dell'orgoglio di indossarli perchè sono gioielli di famiglia appartenuti a chissà chi.

La milano degli scippatori, dei tossici all'angolo, degli chizzofrenici cocainomani, degli studenti sempre intenti a fare fotocopie, la Milano delle Università, quelle che ormai non rispetta più nessuno.

La Milano della tangenziale sempre piena, dell'aereo che decolla da Linate, dei cartelloni pubblicitari....la Milano dei quartieri, quelli poco sicuri, chiusi dentro le loro case con le finestre sbarrate ed i condizionatori appesi. Una volta ci stendevano i panni su quei balconi, e le sere d'estate bastava camminare sul marciapiede per vedere la TV....

La Milano dei concerti, dei grandi teatri...che nessuno ricorda più. La Milano delle telecamere che se le metti tutte insieme ci fai un film, la Milano degli incidenti, dei dipendenti, dei maleducati e delle ambulanze, la Milano degli antifurti che suonano suonano e nessuno li stà più ad ascoltare.

La Milano delle puttane che non ci sono più, neanche dietro al Monumentale, la Milano di Stazione Centrale che più che una stazione è diventato un bivacco per gli extra comunitari.
La Milano del terun, ma oramai "ghe nè pù nanca de quei". La Milano dei cinesi che fotografano tutto, delle modelle alte e bionde, dei Mercedes da sei metri e dei cantanti di strada. La Milano del Corriere della sera, del giro d'Italia e di S.Siro.

La Milano dei cantieri che non finiscono mai, delle multe sul parabrezza, dei caffè consumati di corsa in piedi, dei navigli e dei suoi locali, del gatto in strada . La Milano di Montenapoleone, dove tutti passano, tutti guardano ma nessuno compra più. La Milano dei fast-food e dei Kebab, delle pizzerie improvvisate e dei tabaccai, delle banche e degli uffici, delle zebre, dei corrieri, dei bambini e degli anziani. E delle parabole sopra i tetti.

La Milano della Polizia e dei disperati che passano ore ed ore chiusi dentro un bar a giocare con i video poker, la Milano dei ragazzi che non sanno nemmeno più fare i ragazzi perche...chissà perchè!

Ma Milano è sempre Milano, corre, nuota, lavora...sempre di fretta, mai ferma, mai stanca.

Milano.....quanto mi fai schifo...ma quanto ti amo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

milano gambe aperte milano che ride e si diverte.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ma Milano è sempre Milano, corre, nuota, lavora...sempre di fretta, mai ferma, mai stanca.
> 
> Milano.....quanto mi fai schifo...*ma quanto ti amo*.


pure io la amo tanto.
anche se viverci è diventato faticoso.
ma sei di milano pure tu irri? pensavo fossi torinese.
cmq se ti capita di girare milano la mattina presto presto è ancora così, bella e tenera


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure io la amo tanto.
> anche se viverci è diventato faticoso.
> ma sei di milano pure tu irri? pensavo fossi torinese.
> cmq se ti capita di girare milano la mattina presto presto è ancora così, bella e tenera


si sono di Milano anche io.....


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Che strana che è Milano, pur non vivendoci le sono legatissima. Lì sono nata, lì abita mia nonna, lì c'è vivacità culturale, turistica, lì c'è il divertimento, lì gira l'economia, lì è il mondo.
Così diversa da Pavia, chiusa nella sua nebbia e nella ritrosia delle persone che ci vivono.
Eppure a Milano non ci vivrei, continuerò ad amarla a distanza


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Che bel post, grazie Irry!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

non ci vivrei mai
a meno che non fossi ricco


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

io la amo ma son contenta di vivere fuori dal casino.
E' una città che sorprende sempre.
Ma vado a periodi , a volte la detesto a volte la amo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> milano gambe aperte milano che ride e si diverte.


Milano senza pretese, gli fai una domanda in arabo, e ti risponde in albanese


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Milano senza pretese, gli fai una domanda in arabo, e ti risponde in albanese


milano che quando passa natale piange e ci rimane male

era ti risponde in siciliano...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non ci vivrei mai
> a meno che non fossi ricco


Io non ci vivrei mai, a meno che non fossi milanese. Poi vado sul Lago nel WE


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2009)

*......*

Chissà chi ricorda QUESTA Milano?
Bruja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5A3p5dDNso


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chissà chi ricorda QUESTA Milano?
> Bruja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5A3p5dDNso


io. era bellissima anche così


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

la nebbia x me ha un fascino particolare, ovatta tutto rende l'aria misteriosa...tanto bella quanto pericolosa


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Milan l'è semper Milan


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non c'è più la Milano di una volta.
> Quella del portiere nato nel quartiere che se lasciavi la macchina davanti al portone, usciva e ti diceva " uè, tirala via de li chela machina lì, che passa el ghisa! "
> Quella Milano delle botteghe, del dialetto, della storia di questa città.
> 
> ...
















Bellissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Milano è bellissima.
Proprio bella davvero e chi dice che è brutta non ci vede.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me chi dice che è brutta si ferma alle apparenze, al grigio, al caos...


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

ultimamente a Milano ci vado solo x esigenze importanti
zona san siro
maglia rossonera
presidente Berlusconi
vi dice niente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ultimamente a Milano ci vado solo x esigenze importanti
> zona san siro
> maglia rossonera
> presidente Berlusconi
> vi dice niente?


 Comincio a trovare qualcosa di buono in te...


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comincio a trovare qualcosa di buono in te...


 intendi il presidente Berlusconi vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> intendi il presidente Berlusconi vero?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> intendi il presidente Berlusconi vero?


 





















   che pirla!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

cmq a me Milano piace molto come citta'....mi piace poco il contenuto
proprio oggi al tg hanno fatto un servizio sulla comunita cinese che vive a Milano (circa 19000 persone) e sulla Chinatown meneghina


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq a me Milano piace molto come citta'....mi piace poco il contenuto
> proprio oggi al tg hanno fatto un servizio sulla comunita cinese che vive a Milano (circa 19000 persone) e sulla Chinatown meneghina


conosco bene. a me non dispiace affatto quella zona


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Chi arriva da fuori la trova caotica piena di smog nebbiosa....ma proprio qui sta il fascino di Milano!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Nel nome della produttività e del progresso Milano ha sacrificato buona parte del suo passato. forse decisione non condivisibile ma sicuramente degna di rispetto


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Nel nome della produttività e del progresso Milano ha sacrificato buona parte del suo passato. forse decisione non condivisibile ma sicuramente degna di rispetto


 
Io la condivido soleluna in pieno e la rispetto!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

e' la periferia che e' inquietante
io avevo un amico che abitava nella zona di Corsico....mi diceva che non e' che fosse proprio tranquillissima


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Io la condivido soleluna in pieno e la rispetto!!!


idem, è un peccato perchè ha rinunciato a tanto...ma questa scelta le ha permesso di diventare quello che è


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' la periferia che e' inquietante
> io avevo un amico che abitava nella zona di Corsico....mi diceva che non e' che fosse proprio tranquillissima


Dipende dalle zone della periferia Alexander! non tutte sono uguali


----------



## Old Amy (26 Febbraio 2009)

*la bellezza navigli*









La Milano dei Navigli
le caratteristiche osterie 




Milan l'adòre!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anca se l'è cambiàda


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Amy ha detto:


> La Milano dei Navigli
> le caratteristiche osterie
> 
> 
> ...


i navigli sono fantastici.
ah mia bella madunina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Chi arriva da fuori la trova caotica piena di smog nebbiosa....ma proprio qui sta il fascino di Milano!!!


 Magari viene definita caotica da chi arriva da ...Roma...


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Non è molto apprezzata da chi non ci vive o ci viene solo per lavoro ogni tanto da altre parti d'Italia


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

*bel post irre*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> non c'è più la Milano di una volta.
> Quella del portiere nato nel quartiere che se lasciavi la macchina davanti al portone, usciva e ti diceva " uè, tirala via de li chela machina lì, che  passa el ghisa! "
> Quella Milano delle botteghe, del dialetto, della storia di questa città.
> 
> ...




la milano di quando ancora si riusciva a giocare sui marciapiedi sulle strade..e non era il 1920..ma erano gl anni settanta casso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io ci giocavo sempre col POM POM...lo ricordate qual pallone gigante sul quale ci si sedeva ci si attava al manico  e si saltava..era arancione...


e qundo il mio papi alla domenica mi portava con la bici al parco lambro...oppure ai giardini di porta venezia...e il planetario...

 e a San Marco....a Natale....

e via verdi....

e mi sta prendendo il coccolone..accidentaccio


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mosaico di S. Lorenzo...cappella di S. Aquilino

non saprò un casso di geografia ma l'arte l'ho studiata...mannaggia a loro!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Dipende dalle zone della periferia Alexander! non tutte sono uguali


 Alexantro
non Alexander


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Milano.....quanto mi fai schifo...ma quanto ti amo.


Mi manca il mare ma dopo avere girovagato un po' per l'Italia ammetto che la mentalità aperta come la trovi qui... difficile ritrovarla altrove. Nonostante le ronde nonostante gli happy hours, nonostante la solitudine imperante.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ultimamente a Milano ci vado solo x esigenze importanti
> zona san siro
> maglia rossonera
> presidente Berlusconi
> vi dice niente?




























  no dice nulla...


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Alexantro
> non Alexander


Ops scusa la fretta di scrivere...SORRY


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ops scusa la fredda di scrivere...SORRY


 stasera cosa fai?
ops scusate
l'istinto vitellonico


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

FORZA MILAN!!!!!


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> stasera cosa fai?
> ops scusate
> l'istinto vitellonico


Stasera non saprei hai qualche proposta?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Febbraio 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Stasera non saprei hai qualche proposta?


 ne avrei a iosa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




in mp  pero' senno qua la gente mormora
ci sono certe pettegole


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ne avrei a iosa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Ok ma io fra poco stacco che sia una cosa veloce!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (26 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non c'è più la Milano di una volta.
> Quella del portiere nato nel quartiere che se lasciavi la macchina davanti al portone, usciva e ti diceva " uè, tirala via de li chela machina lì, che  passa el ghisa! "
> Quella Milano delle botteghe, del dialetto, della storia di questa città.
> 
> ...


manca il sottofondo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07iygn2lqx0


----------



## Old dada (26 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> manca il sottofondo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07iygn2lqx0


Si mancava


----------



## Old Amy (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' la periferia che e' inquietante
> io avevo un amico che abitava nella zona di Corsico....mi diceva che non e' che fosse proprio tranquillissima


Corsico l'è tranquilla..

Corso Como,in pieno centro, via principale della movida,di notte,l'è quèla dei noster gagà de strapass...


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

*O mia bela Madunina*

*Canzone popolare*

A diesen la canzon la nass a Napuli
e francament g'han minga tutti i tort
Surriento, Margellina tucc'i popoli
i avran cantà on milion de volt
mi speri che se offendera nissun
se parlom un cicin anca de num

O mia bela Madunina che te brillet de lontan
tuta d'ora e piscinina, ti te dominet Milan
sota a ti se viv la vita, se sta mai coi man in man
canten tucc "lontan de Napoli se moeur"
ma po' i vegnen chi a Milan

Ades ghè la canzon de Roma magica
de Nina er Cupolone e Rugantin
se sbaten in del tever, roba tragica
esageren, me par on cicinin
Sperem che vegna minga la mania
de metes a cantà "Milano mia"

O mia bela Madunina che te brillet de lontan
tuta d'ora e piscinina, ti te dominet Milan
sota a ti se viv la vita, se sta mai coi man in man
canten tucc "lontan de Napoli se moeur"
ma po' i vegnen chi a Milan

Si vegni senza paura, num ve songaremm la man
tucc el mond a l'è paes e semm d'accord
ma Milan, l'è on gran Milan!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Febbraio 2009)

Amy ha detto:


> Corsico l'è tranquilla..
> 
> Corso Como,in pieno centro, via principale della movida,di notte,l'è quèla dei noster gagà de strapass...


 ti dico quel che mi hanno riferito
Corso Como non ci sono mai stato purtoppo ma mi piacerebbe dato che me ne hanno parlato.....


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ti dico quel che mi hanno riferito
> *Corso Como non ci sono mai stato purtoppo ma mi piacerebbe dato che me ne hanno parlato.....*


Milano Marittima è molto meglio.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Milano Marittima è molto meglio.


 io abito a 20 minuti di auto da Mil Marittima ma ultimamente e' scaduta molto
da quando c'e' la moda dei Vip ci vanno cani e porci 
gente che guadagna nella vita di tutti i giorni 800 euri al mese che pero' deve farsi vedere col completo firmato dalla testa ai piedi e col macchinone comprato in leasing che ovviamente non sara' mai in grado di pagare
x intenderci


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io abito a 20 minuti di auto da Mil Marittima ma ultimamente e' scaduta molto
> da quando c'e' la moda dei Vip ci vanno cani e porci
> gente che guadagna nella vita di tutti i giorni 800 euri al mese che pero' deve farsi vedere col completo firmato dalla testa ai piedi e col macchinone comprato in leasing che ovviamente non sara' mai in grado di pagare
> x intenderci


A 20 minuti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Non è che Corso Como sia meglio eh...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A 20 minuti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si
xche?


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si
> xche?


Conosco bene la zona.


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non c'è più la Milano di una volta.
> Quella del portiere nato nel quartiere che se lasciavi la macchina davanti al portone, usciva e ti diceva " uè, tirala via de li chela machina lì, che  passa el ghisa! "
> Quella Milano delle botteghe, del dialetto, della storia di questa città.
> 
> ...


Io me ne sono andato dopo 35 anni. Dopo 9 mesi in Friuli posso dire che, se l'avessi saputo prima, non avrei aspettato così tanto per fuggire.
E' una città invivibile. Cara come il fuoco, rumorosa e sporca, piena di maleducazione e inciviltà, dove per riuscire a comprarti una casa oramai devi guardare a 30 km di distanza e poi ti metti in macchina alle 7 del mattino  per essere al lavoro alle 9 e la sera risali in macchina alle 18 per arrivare a casa all'ora di cena. Ma che vita è questa? Chi la farebbe una vita così? Solo un milanese evidentemente. 
E poi..Diciamocelo chiaramente. Rispetto alle grandi città italiane come Roma, Firenze, Torino, Napoli è pure bruttina dal punto di vista storico-architettonico. C'è solo una città che è forse peggiore: Genova. Ma almeno a Genova c'è il mare.
In ogni caso questa è solo la mia idea. L'idea di una persona che ha vissuto a Milano, Parigi e in Friuli. E tra le tre opzioni, l'unica che scarterei è proprio Milano.

Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io me ne sono andato dopo 35 anni. Dopo 9 mesi in Friuli posso dire che, se l'avessi saputo prima, non avrei aspettato così tanto per fuggire.
> E' una città invivibile. Cara come il fuoco, rumorosa e sporca, piena di maleducazione e inciviltà, dove per riuscire a comprarti una casa oramai devi guardare a 30 km di distanza e poi ti metti in macchina alle 7 del mattino per essere al lavoro alle 9 e la sera risali in macchina alle 18 per arrivare a casa all'ora di cena. Ma che vita è questa? Chi la farebbe una vita così? Solo un milanese evidentemente.
> *E poi..Diciamocelo chiaramente. Rispetto alle grandi città italiane come Roma, Firenze, Torino, Napoli è pure bruttina dal punto di vista storico-architettonico.* C'è solo una città che è forse peggiore: Genova. Ma almeno a Genova c'è il mare.
> In ogni caso questa è solo la mia idea. L'idea di una persona che ha vissuto a Milano, Parigi e in Friuli. E tra le tre opzioni, l'unica che scarterei è proprio Milano.
> ...


 
non sono assolutamente d'accordo. è vero non è di una bellezza acciecante come Roma ma ha tanti gioielli sul suo territorio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo. è vero non è di una bellezza acciecante come Roma ma ha tanti gioielli sul suo territorio.


Anche Pavia ha un bellissimo castello e una zona pedonale molto carina.
Ma le belle città sono altre.
Napoli è una città in cui non vivrei mai per ovvi motivi legati all'invivibilità di una città così particolare. Ma quando passeggi per Napoli ti accorgi di quanto è bella. Quando passeggi per Milano non ha mai questa impressione.
Ma la dimostrazione alla fine sta ni numeri del turismo. Nelle città d'arte come Firenze, Roma, Napoli, Venezia, Perugia, Siena (e potrei elencartene almeno una cinquantina solo in Italia) è pieno di turisti che passeggiano con guide della città in mano.
A Milano ci vedi solo i giapponesi a fare shopping o i tifosi inglesi e tedeschi quando c'è la Champion's League. 
Secondo me è campanilista chi la ritiene una bella città Non sono io a essere cieco. Altrimenti è tutto il mondo che è cieco,se Milano non ha turismo a parte quello legato al mondo dello spettacolo, del lavoro e dello shopping.

Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche Pavia ha un bellissimo castello e una zona pedonale molto carina.
> Ma le belle città sono altre.
> Napoli è una città in cui non vivrei mai per ovvi motivi legati all'invivibilità di una città così particolare. Ma quando passeggi per Napoli ti accorgi di quanto è bella. Quando passeggi per Milano non ha mai questa impressione.
> Ma la dimostrazione alla fine sta ni numeri del turismo. Nelle città d'arte come Firenze, Roma, Napoli, Venezia, Perugia, Siena (e potrei elencartene almeno una cinquantina solo in Italia) è pieno di turisti che passeggiano con guide della città in mano.
> ...


Beh, le città che hai citato hanno puntato tutto sulla loro arte, Milano ha puntato tutto sul progresso e sulla produttività, distruggendo purtroppo anche importantissime testimonianze storiche e questo la penalizza. Ma a me questo mix di modernità e storia ( quel che si è salvato:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    piace molto


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Marzo 2009)

Concordo nel dire che Napoli sia davvero stupenda
peccato che e' il contenuto che la rovina


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche Pavia ha un bellissimo castello e una zona pedonale molto carina.
> Ma le belle città sono altre.
> Napoli è una città in cui non vivrei mai per ovvi motivi legati all'invivibilità di una città così particolare. Ma quando passeggi per Napoli ti accorgi di quanto è bella. Quando passeggi per Milano non ha mai questa impressione.
> Ma la dimostrazione alla fine sta ni numeri del turismo. Nelle città d'arte come Firenze, Roma, Napoli, Venezia, Perugia, Siena (e potrei elencartene almeno una cinquantina solo in Italia) è pieno di turisti che passeggiano con guide della città in mano.
> ...


Milano è per molti versi unica. E la sua unicità risiede proprio nel fatto che è una città piena di contronensi.
Non serve essere ciechi o vederci benissimo e nemmeno bisogna essere campanilisti: Milano o si odia o si ama.
E' anche inutile tentare un paragone fra Milano ed altre città italiane o straniere: non ci possono essere termini di paragone. 

o piace o non piace, ma motivi per piacere ne ha eccome.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche Pavia ha un bellissimo castello e una zona pedonale molto carina.
> Ma le belle città sono altre.
> Napoli è una città in cui non vivrei mai per ovvi motivi legati all'invivibilità di una città così particolare. Ma quando passeggi per Napoli ti accorgi di quanto è bella. *Quando passeggi per Milano non ha mai questa impressione.*
> Ma la dimostrazione alla fine sta ni numeri del turismo. Nelle città d'arte come Firenze, Roma, Napoli, Venezia, Perugia, Siena (e potrei elencartene almeno una cinquantina solo in Italia) è pieno di turisti che passeggiano con guide della città in mano.
> ...


 Io ho questa impressione sempre...


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io me ne sono andato dopo 35 anni. Dopo 9 mesi in Friuli posso dire che, se l'avessi saputo prima, non avrei aspettato così tanto per fuggire.
> E' una città invivibile. Cara come il fuoco, rumorosa e sporca, piena di maleducazione e inciviltà, dove per riuscire a comprarti una casa oramai devi guardare a 30 km di distanza e poi ti metti in macchina alle 7 del mattino per essere al lavoro alle 9 e la sera risali in macchina alle 18 per arrivare a casa all'ora di cena. Ma che vita è questa? Chi la farebbe una vita così? Solo un milanese evidentemente.
> E poi..Diciamocelo chiaramente. Rispetto alle grandi città italiane come Roma, Firenze, Torino, Napoli è pure bruttina dal punto di vista storico-architettonico. *C'è solo una città che è forse peggiore: Genova. Ma almeno a Genova c'è il mare*.
> In ogni caso questa è solo la mia idea. L'idea di una persona che ha vissuto a Milano, Parigi e in Friuli. E tra le tre opzioni, l'unica che scarterei è proprio Milano.
> ...


 non è che "almeno c'è il mare" : è un elemento che fa la grande differenza.
vai di notte sul righi da uno dei forti e ti renderai conto di come sia genova abbracciata dal suo mare.
dal punto di vista storico - artistico genova è, come in tante altre cose, una città che nasconde e tiene celate alcune meraviglie delle quali solo i veri appassionati conoscono l'esistenza.
il barocco genovese è meraviglioso e sparso per molte delle sue chiese,
via garibaldi è considerata una delle vie più eleganti d'europa e renzo piano ha ridato lustro e vita alla zona del porto .
partiamo dal principio che in italia è davvero difficle trovare città che non abbiano piccoli tesori artistici e affermare che genova sia una brutta città vuol dire non conoscerla


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho questa impressione sempre...


anch'io


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che "almeno c'è il mare" : è un elemento che fa la grande differenza.
> vai di notte sul righi da uno dei forti e ti renderai conto di come sia genova abbracciata dal suo mare.
> dal punto di vista storico - artistico genova è, come in tante altre cose, una città che nasconde e tiene celate alcune meraviglie delle quali solo i veri appassionati conoscono l'esistenza.
> il barocco genovese è meraviglioso e sparso per molte delle sue chiese,
> ...


Genova è ,a mio modo di vedere, una delle città più brutte che abbia mai visto. E ti assicuro in Europa e in Italia invece mi son mosso parecchio.
Non me ne frega niente che abbia i tesori nascosti. Ciò che rende una città bella è soprattutto l'impatto visivo. Genova è un mostro architettonico in grandi dimensioni. Il barocco genovese dal punto di vista storico-artistico può solo inchinarsi di fronte a quello napoletano, se non altro ,anche per come è conservato e rivalutato.
Genova è un'altra città in cui non vedi turisti se non per imbarcarsi per i porti della Sardegna e della Corsica oppure quelli di passaggio che stanno passando le vacanze sul litorale ligure.
Apprezzo molto il lungomare e le passeggiate la sera, ma se mi dici che Genova è bella ti invito a fare un giro a Trieste. Per me quella è una bella città..E infatti, chissà come mai...Quando una città è bella si riempi di turisti.
Genova è una città che èper campanilismo può amare solo un genovese. Così come Milano è una città che può amare solo un milanese..E neanche tutti, visto che sono in parecchi, milanesi come me, che ritengono Milano davvero una brutta città.
Perchè se Milano e Genova sono belle, allora cosa dovremmo dire di almeno una cinquantina di città italiane? Le dovremmo iscrivere tutte quante all'UNESCU.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ti invito a fare un giro a Trieste. Per me quella è una bella città.


Bella sì ma tristissima... Milano non è bella, concordo con te, ma la mentalità che si respira qui non la trovi da nessun'altra parte in Italia.


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Milano è per molti versi unica. E la sua unicità risiede proprio nel fatto che è una città piena di contronensi.
> Non serve essere ciechi o vederci benissimo e nemmeno bisogna essere campanilisti: Milano o si odia o si ama.
> E' anche inutile tentare un paragone fra Milano ed altre città italiane o straniere: non ci possono essere termini di paragone.
> 
> o piace o non piace, ma motivi per piacere ne ha eccome.


Per quale motivo Milano non dovrebbe paragonarsi ad altre città? Secondo il tuo ragionament ogni città allora non è paragonabile a nessun'altra perchè ogni città è diversa. Ma questo mi sembra scontato. 
Io non metto in discussione che si possa amare. Ma affermare che Milano è oggettivamente "bella" mi sembra davvero una forzatura. E io sono straconvinto che la maggior parte delle persone che lo afferma (non tutte...dico la maggior parte) ha visto poche altre città.
Se partiamo da un punto di vista di bellezza oggettiva in cima alla scala ci dobbiamo mettere altre cose..Milano direi che lotta per non retrocedere.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Genova è ,a mio modo di vedere, una delle città più brutte che abbia mai visto. E ti assicuro in Europa e in Italia invece mi son mosso parecchio.
> Non me ne frega niente che abbia i tesori nascosti. Ciò che rende una città bella è soprattutto l'impatto visivo. Genova è un mostro architettonico in grandi dimensioni. Il barocco genovese dal punto di vista storico-artistico può solo inchinarsi di fronte a quello napoletano, se non altro ,anche per come è conservato e rivalutato.
> Genova è un'altra città in cui non vedi turisti se non per imbarcarsi per i porti della Sardegna e della Corsica oppure quelli di passaggio che stanno passando le vacanze sul litorale ligure.
> Apprezzo molto il lungomare e le passeggiate la sera, ma se mi dici che *Genova è bella ti invito a fare un giro a Trieste*. Per me quella è una bella città..E infatti, chissà come mai...Quando una città è bella si riempi di turisti.
> ...


sono consapevole  che esistano città più belle ma questo non toglie e non aggiunge alla mia.
turisti in questi ultimi anni ne arrivano eccome : attorno alla fontana di de ferrari è sempre pieno di giapponesi e altri 
anche perché le riviere sono da sempre visitatissime e molti arrivano anche in città 
sul barocco la discussione dovrebbe andare troppo sullo specifico e te lo risparmio


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bella sì ma tristissima... Milano non è bella, concordo con te, ma la mentalità che si respira qui non la trovi da nessun'altra parte in Italia.


Tristissima Trieste? Una città universitaria, sempre piena di gente per strada, che esplode di vita e ricchissima di scambi interculturali la ritieni tristissima? Un aperitivo sul lungomare di Barcola con Miramare sullo sfondo e il tramonto sul mare non lo chiamo un mometo triste.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per quale motivo Milano non dovrebbe paragonarsi ad altre città? Secondo il tuo ragionament ogni città allora non è paragonabile a nessun'altra perchè ogni città è diversa. Ma questo mi sembra scontato.
> Io non metto in discussione che si possa amare. Ma affermare che Milano è oggettivamente "bella" mi sembra davvero una forzatura. E io sono straconvinto che la maggior parte delle persone che lo afferma (non tutte...dico la maggior parte) ha visto poche altre città.
> Se partiamo da un punto di vista di bellezza oggettiva in cima alla scala ci dobbiamo mettere altre cose..Milano direi che lotta per non retrocedere.
> 
> Buscopann


è una classifica assurda; io ho sempre pensato che ad ogni città vadano accostate le sue peculiarità e la sua essenza , la competizione non ha senso.
va bene ; amo la mia città ...ma anche il mio paese..
è una cultura che mi appartiene nella sua globalità


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sono consapevole che esistano città più belle* ma questo non toglie e non aggiunge alla mia.
> turisti in questi ultimi anni ne arrivano eccome : attorno alla fontana di de ferrari è sempre pieno di giapponesi e altri
> anche perché le riviere sono da sempre visitatissime e molti arrivano anche in città
> sul barocco la discussione dovrebbe andare troppo sullo specifico e te lo risparmio


Secondo il tuo ragionamento nessuna città allora è brutta..Perchè anche a Cuneo ci sarà certamente una qualche chiesa di un certo valore artistico..

Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tristissima Trieste? Una città universitaria, sempre piena di gente per strada, che esplode di vita e ricchissima di scambi interculturali la ritieni tristissima? Un aperitivo sul lungomare di Barcola con Miramare sullo sfondo e il tramonto sul mare non lo chiamo un mometo triste.
> 
> Buscopann


 
Ho parenti e amici che ci vivono, è vero che non ci vado da qualche anno, magari le cose adesso sono cambiate, ma era soprattutto dai giovani che sentivo lamentele... 

ps i tramezzini però sono buonissimi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per quale motivo Milano non dovrebbe paragonarsi ad altre città? Secondo il tuo ragionament ogni città allora non è paragonabile a nessun'altra perchè ogni città è diversa. Ma questo mi sembra scontato.
> Io non metto in discussione che si possa amare. Ma affermare che Milano è oggettivamente "bella" mi sembra davvero una forzatura. E io sono straconvinto che la maggior parte delle persone che lo afferma (non tutte...dico la maggior parte) ha visto poche altre città.
> Se partiamo da un punto di vista di bellezza oggettiva in cima alla scala ci dobbiamo mettere altre cose..Milano direi che lotta per non retrocedere.
> 
> Buscopann


hai citato tu Parigi e Trieste. Ed hai posto una graduatoria.

Questione di gusti: io adoro Ferrara, ad es, e Trento. Se avessi l'opportunità di andare a vivere nell'una o nell'altra città ci andrei.
Ma Milano è sempre Milano, ha quel non sò che di diverso rispetto a tutte le altre città che ho visitato che la rende unica.

E per completezza di informazione, ho visitato: 

Parigi
Mardid
Barcellona
Amsterdam
Praga 
Budapest
Varsawia
Vienna
Spalato e limitrofi
Bucarest
Hannover
Berlino
Ginevra
Tutte le città italiane eccetto la sicilia in toto, napoli, salerno e la sardegna in toto.

tante belle, nessuna come Milano.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per quale motivo Milano non dovrebbe paragonarsi ad altre città? Secondo il tuo ragionament ogni città allora non è paragonabile a nessun'altra perchè ogni città è diversa. Ma questo mi sembra scontato.
> Io non metto in discussione che si possa amare. Ma affermare che Milano è oggettivamente "bella" mi sembra davvero una forzatura. E io sono straconvinto che la maggior parte delle persone che lo afferma (non tutte...dico la maggior parte) ha visto poche altre città.
> Se partiamo da un punto di vista di bellezza oggettiva in cima alla scala ci dobbiamo mettere altre cose..Milano direi che lotta per non retrocedere.
> 
> Buscopann


x me è bella, eppure ho girato un pochettino. Il Duomo, S. Ambrogio, S. Lorenzo, la Casa degli Omenoni, Pzza Mercanti, il Castello, Galleria Vittorio Emanuele, la Scala e 1000 altre cose che x non tediare non aggiungo. no, è bella. Così come è bella Genova coi suoi caruggi, le piazze, le fontane, il porto, etc. Se poi mi vuoi dire che c'è un'atmosfera a volte un po' tesa posso essere d'accordo


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Io adoro Ravenna


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io adoro Ravenna


io invece odio Desio....


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una classifica assurda; io ho sempre pensato che ad ogni città vadano accostate le sue peculiarità e la sua essenza , la competizione non ha senso.
> va bene ; amo la mia città ...ma anche il mio paese..
> è una cultura che mi appartiene nella sua globalità


Io non ho detto che odio Genova. Genova ha certamente degli scorci bellissimi e opere d'arte meravigliose. Ma nel suo complesso, la città non è una bella città, anzi è piuttosto bruttina.
Milano dal punto di vista storico-culturale ha molte più cose di Genova. Ma è nel suo complesso, nel suo impatto visivo che la città fa acqua. Se tu passeggi per Milano vedi banche e vetrine che scintillano, ameno che non finisci in Piazza del Duomo o davanti al Castello Sfrozesco. Quello che rende bella una città è la rivalutazione del suo patrimonio artistico e dalla capacità di fonderlo nel nuovo rendendolo visibile. Roma è una città unica in questo senso, ma anche le città che ho citato prima insieme a molte altre ne sono capaci. A Milano questo connubio non c'è. A milano si viene per far shopping, non per turismo.
E allo stesso modo a Genova ci vieni in giornata per fare una toccata e fuga mentre sei in vacanza sul litorale. 

Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io invece odio Desio....


è sicuramente + vivace di Pavia....


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io adoro Ravenna


Ravenna è un gioiellino..davvero. L'ho vista questa estate ed è splendida

Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io invece odio Desio....


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che odio Genova. Genova ha certamente degli scorci bellissimi e opere d'arte meravigliose. Ma nel suo complesso, la città non è una bella città, anzi è piuttosto bruttina.
> Milano dal punto di vista storico-culturale ha molte più cose di Genova. Ma è nel suo complesso, nel suo impatto visivo che la città fa acqua. Se tu passeggi per Milano vedi banche e vetrine che scintillano, ameno che non finisci in Piazza del Duomo o davanti al Castello Sfrozesco. Quello che rende bella una città è la rivalutazione del suo patrimonio artistico e dalla capacità di fonderlo nel nuovo rendendolo visibile. Roma è una città unica in questo senso, ma anche le città che ho citato prima insieme a molte altre ne sono capaci. *A Milano questo connubio non c'è. A milano si viene per far shopping, non per turismo.*
> E allo stesso modo a Genova ci vieni in giornata per fare una toccata e fuga mentre sei in vacanza sul litorale.
> 
> Buscopann


 
se non ci si è informati prima è vero


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

*Brera*

i Navigli... dai l'atmosfera c'è...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> i Navigli... dai l'atmosfera c'è...


per non parlare dell'ingresso della tangenziale a Baggio.....


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per non parlare dell'ingresso della tangenziale a Baggio.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai citato tu Parigi e Trieste. Ed hai posto una graduatoria.
> 
> Questione di gusti: io adoro Ferrara, ad es, e Trento. Se avessi l'opportunità di andare a vivere nell'una o nell'altra città ci andrei.
> Ma Milano è sempre Milano, ha quel non sò che di diverso rispetto a tutte le altre città che ho visitato che la rende unica.
> ...


Beh..i gusti son gusti..ci mancherebbe..non si discute la soggettività, ma l'oggettività.
Dire che Milano è più bella di Parigi, Vienna, Budapest, Barcellona (tra quelle europee), o di Roma (Roma!!!) tra quelle italiane, solo per abbreviare la lista, mi sembra un pò una "forzatura". Qui sconfiniamo oggettivamente nella soggettività

Buscopann


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..i gusti son gusti..ci mancherebbe..non si discute la soggettività, ma l'oggettività.
> Dire che Milano è più bella di Parigi, Vienna, Budapest, Barcellona (tra quelle europee), o di Roma (Roma!!!) tra quelle italiane, solo per abbreviare la lista, mi sembra un pò una "forzatura". Qui sconfiniamo oggettivamente nella soggettività
> 
> Buscopann


perdonami se insisto, ma non hai colto il messaggio del 3D iniziale.
Non intendevo enfatizzare le bellezze culturali o architettoniche di Milano, che pur essendoci, sono spesso contraddittorie come ho già detto.

E' lo spirito della città che troppo spesso non si riesce a cogliere, ma è la cosa che Milano ha di più forte e di unico al mondo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> i Navigli... dai l'atmosfera c'è...


E che atmosfera c'è? Ci sono i locali, i ragazzi che bevono e altri che passeggiano. I Navigli sono oggettivamente una bella zona di Milano, lo riconosco pure io, ma non è che ci sia questa grande atmosfera a parte la voglia di divertirsi. Ma questa la ritrovi in qualsiasi altra città. Ogni città ha il suo quartiere per queste cose. Vogliamo mettere i Navigli col lungomare di Mergellina o con trastevere a Roma? o con il lungarno di firenze? o semplicemente col lungomare di Genova?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' lo spirito della città che troppo spesso non si riesce a cogliere, ma è la cosa che Milano ha di più forte e di unico al mondo.


Unico al mondo non lo so, unico in Italia sicuramente sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

*tiè*


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E che atmosfera c'è? Ci sono i locali, i ragazzi che bevono e altri che passeggiano. I Navigli sono oggettivamente una bella zona di Milano, lo riconosco pure io, ma non è che ci sia questa grande atmosfera a parte la voglia di divertirsi. Ma questa la ritrovi in qualsiasi altra città. Ogni città ha il suo quartiere per queste cose. Vogliamo mettere i Navigli col lungomare di Mergellina o con trastevere a Roma? o con il lungarno di firenze? o semplicemente col lungomare di Genova?
> 
> Buscopann


C'è l'atmosfera, c'è, e non parlo del divertimento e dei locali. Anzi sono zone che gusti meglio quando la gente non c'è...


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perdonami se insisto, ma non hai colto il messaggio del 3D iniziale.
> Non intendevo enfatizzare le bellezze culturali o architettoniche di Milano, che pur essendoci, sono spesso contraddittorie come ho già detto.
> 
> E' lo spirito della città che troppo spesso non si riesce a cogliere, ma è la cosa che Milano ha di più forte e di unico al mondo.


Lo spirito di Milano è unico in Italia, non al mondo. Lo spirito di Milano è una copia dello spirito che anima tutte le grandi metropoli europee e mondiali, con la differenza che a Milano, non essendo comunque una vera metropoli, questo spirito è spesso ancora contaminato da una piccola dose di provincialismo.
Hai ragione sul fatto  che sono andato un pò fuori post, ma quando si parla della mia città (che anche se non ritengo per nulla bella, è in ogni caso la mia città) mi prudono le mani e qualcosa devo dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo spirito di Milano è unico in Italia, non al mondo. Lo spirito di Milano è una copia dello spirito che anima tutte le grandi metropoli europee e mondiali, con la differenza che a Milano, non essendo comunque una vera metropoli, *questo spirito è spesso ancora contaminato da una piccola dose di provincialismo.*
> Hai ragione sul fatto che sono andato un pò fuori post, ma quando si parla della mia città (che anche se non ritengo per nulla bella, è in ogni caso la mia città) mi prudono le mani e qualcosa devo dire
> 
> 
> ...


Provinciale no dai Busco...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Provinciale no dai Busco...


Provinciale si. Se così non fosse a Milano ci sarebbe una società multirazziale come si riscontra a Parigi, Londra, New York, Berlino.
Invece milano, come l'Italia del resto, non è ancora pronta a queste cose perchè volenti o nolenti noi non abbiamo delle metropoli. In confronto a Parigi, Londra, Madrid, Barcellona ecc.. le nostre grandi città sono delle piccole province in Europa

Buscopann


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Provinciale si. Se così non fosse a Milano ci sarebbe una società multirazziale come si riscontra a Parigi, Londra, New York, Berlino.
> Invece milano, come l'Italia del resto, non è ancora pronta a queste cose perchè volenti o nolenti noi non abbiamo delle metropoli. In confronto a Parigi, Londra, Madrid, Barcellona ecc.. le nostre grandi città sono delle piccole province in Europa
> 
> Buscopann


Beh le scuole sono già multirazziali, non ancora pronta non lo so, forse non tutti i cittadini milanesi sono pronti, su questo sono d'accordo.

ps a Barcellona la gente è più sorridente, questo sì.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Provinciale si. Se così non fosse a Milano ci sarebbe una società multirazziale come si riscontra a Parigi, Londra, New York, Berlino.
> Invece milano, come l'Italia del resto, non è ancora pronta a queste cose perchè volenti o nolenti noi non abbiamo delle metropoli. In confronto a Parigi, Londra, Madrid, Barcellona ecc.. le nostre grandi città sono delle piccole province in Europa
> 
> Buscopann


 
Beh, è provinciale rispetto al resto del mondo estremamente avanti rispetto al resto d'Italia. Non bisogna dimenticare che le città che hai citato sono capitali di stati con una storia coloniale ben marcata, al contrario dell'Italia


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh le scuole sono già multirazziali, non ancora pronta non lo so, forse non tutti i cittadini milanesi sono pronti, su questo sono d'accordo.
> 
> ps a Barcellona la gente è più sorridente, questo sì.


non è vero.
A Barcellona lungo le ramblas ho avuto paura, altro che sorridenti!!!

roba che quarto oggiaro a confronto sembra l'oratorio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

*Irri...*

Però al deposito dei tram non sarei arrivata nemmeno io...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non è vero.
> A Barcellona lungo le ramblas ho avuto paura, altro che sorridenti!!!
> 
> roba che quarto oggiaro a confronto sembra l'oratorio!


Addirittura... ti sei infilato nelle stradine eh? Spirito da esploratore  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  . Non che Parigi, specie alla periferia, sia meno pericolosa eh...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però al deposito dei tram non sarei arrivata nemmeno io...


ed invece è proprio quello il trucco!

Milano si apprezza e si vive nella sua quotidianità....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2009)

l'italia è oggettivamente bella, preziosa ed ha un patrimonio artistico-storico incommensurabile...ad esso concorrono tutte le sue città.
bene faremmo a valorizzarle,conservarle con estrema cura e orgoglio
delle bellezze di roma , perugia, firenze, napoli sono fiera ...mi appartengono esattamente come quelle di genova


----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'italia è oggettivamente bella, preziosa ed ha un patrimonio artistico-storico incommensurabile...ad esso concorrono tutte le sue città.
> bene faremmo a valorizzarle,conservarle con estrema cura e orgoglio
> delle bellezze di roma , perugia, firenze, napoli sono fiera ...mi appartengono esattamente come quelle di genova


Io Genova l'ho sempre trovata bella...

 Viaggi e Miraggi (de Gregori)
Dietro a un miraggio c'è sempre un miraggio da considerare,
come del resto alla fine di un viaggio
c'è sempre un viaggio da ricominciare.
Bella ragazza, begli occhi e bel cuore,
bello sguardo da incrociare,
sarebbe bello una sera doverti riaccompagnare.
Accompagnarti per certi angoli del presente,
che fortunatamente diventeranno curve nella memoria.
Quando domani ci accorgeremo che non ritorna mai più niente,
ma finalmente accetteremo il fatto come una vittoria.

Perciò partiamo, partiamo che il tempo è tutto da bere,
e non guardiamo in faccia nessuno che nessuno ci guarderà.
Beviamo tutto, sentiamo il gusto del fondo del bicchiere
e partiamo, partiamo, non vedi che siamo partiti già?

*E andiamo a Genova coi suoi svincoli micidiali*,
o a Milano con i suoi sarti ed i suoi giornali,
o a Venezia che sogna e si bagna sui suoi canali
o a Bologna, Bologna coi suoi orchestrali.

Dietro a un miraggio c'è sempre un miraggio da desiderare,
come del resto alla fine di un viaggio,
c'è sempre un letto da ricordare.
Bella ragazza ma chi l'ha detto che non si deve provare?
Ma chi l'ha detto che non si deve provare a provare?
Così partiamo, partiamo che il tempo potrebbe impazzire,
e questa pioggia da un momento all'altro potrebbe smettere di venir giù.
E non avremmo più scuse allora per non uscire.
Ma che bel sole, ma che bel giallo, ma che bel blu!

Perciò pedala, pedala che il tempo potrebbe passare,
e questa pioggia paradossalmente potrebbe non finire mai.
E noi con questo ombrelluccio bucato che ci potremmo inventare?
Ma partiamo, partiamo, non vedi che siamo partiti già?

*E andiamo a Genova coi suoi spiriti musicali*,
o a Milano con i suoi sarti e i suoi industriali,
oppure a Napoli con i suoi martiri professionali,
o a Bologna, Bologna coi suoi orchestrali.

*E andiamo a Genova coi suoi svincoli musicali*,
o a Firenze coi suoi turisti internazionali,
oppure a Roma che sembra una cagna in mezzo ai maiali,
o a Bologna....


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Ciò che mi ha fatto tristezza di Ge è l'atmosfera serale...la gente è terrorizzata, io ero in un hotel in Pzza Fontane Marose e poichè non sapevo dove fossero i locali ho chiesto ad un signore di passaggio che mi ha detto la zona e poi mi ha detto "belin signorina, non faccia i caruggi, stia attenta ai caruggi!". Ma vi giuro che prima che si decidesse a fermarsi .....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciò che mi ha fatto tristezza di Ge è l'atmosfera serale...la gente è terrorizzata, io ero in un hotel in Pzza Fontane Marose e poichè non sapevo dove fossero i locali ho chiesto ad un signore di passaggio che mi ha detto la zona e poi mi ha detto "belin signorina, non faccia i caruggi, stia attenta ai caruggi!". Ma vi giuro che prima che si decidesse a fermarsi .....


 Ma i carruggi erano "pericolosi" o comunque malfamati 50 anni fa e pure prima della guerra.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i carruggi erano "pericolosi" o comunque malfamati 50 anni fa e pure prima della guerra.


 
non lo sapevo.....cmq sono ridotti proprio maluccio


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo sapevo.....cmq sono ridotti proprio maluccio


ma di quando stai parlando?
ultimamente sono stati ripuliti e sono il cuore del divertimento giovanile e non con decine di locali tra i quali il clan di luca bizzarri.
è chiaro che rimangono quelli più oscuri e chiusi dai quali è meglio stare allalarga.
eri al metropoli , suppongo..proprio a pochi passi dal centro storico .
non fatico a credere che tu non abbia trovato persone particolarmente gioviali perché il genovese è un gran diffidente per natura : è aspro e chiuso ... quando però decide difidarsi di te si adopera senza salamelecchi ma con grande sostanza.
per questo basso profilo le grandi famiglie genovesi:
( doria, Durazzo, Fieschi, Grimaldi e Spinola) 
hanno sempre tenuto chiuso i loro palazzi nascondendo tesori artistici mravigliosi (rubens, van dick....) 
poter visitare ora queste stanze è un viaggio nella bellezza


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma di quando stai parlando?
> ultimamente sono stati ripuliti e sono il cuore del divertimento giovanile e non con decine di locali tra i quali il clan di luca bizzarri.
> è chiaro che rimangono quelli più oscuri e chiusi dai quali è meglio stare allalarga.
> eri al metropoli , suppongo..proprio a pochi passi dal centro storico .
> ...


 
In effetti ci sono andata 6 o 7 anni fa. mi fa piacere che ora sia meglio la situazione. Ho degli amici di famiglia genovesi


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Marzo 2009)

tempo fa mi pareva di aver sentito che volevano rendere navigabili i navigli x motivi turistici
e' vero o ero ubriaco io ?


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tempo fa mi pareva di aver sentito che volevano rendere navigabili i navigli x motivi turistici
> e' vero o ero ubriaco io ?


non mi ricordo, però sarebbe bello


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non mi ricordo, però sarebbe bello


Sarebbe bello sì, ma sono troppo occupati a fare parcheggi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (4 Marzo 2009)

E' vero.

Era allo studio anche la possibilità di tornare a sfruttarli per traffico commerciale.

Ma come tutte le grandi e belle idee, cadono nel vuoto....


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Era allo studio anche la possibilità di tornare a sfruttarli per traffico commerciale.
> 
> Ma come tutte le grandi e belle idee, cadono nel vuoto....


che peccato.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (4 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che peccato.....


già.

Il progetto risale al 1998 e prevedeva dei piccoli moli di interscambio. Il traffico su gomma avrebbe raggiunto il delivery point nella zona periferica per poi viaggiare su chiatte.

Ma siamo in Italia....


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> già.
> 
> Il progetto risale al 1998 e prevedeva dei piccoli moli di interscambio. Il traffico su gomma avrebbe raggiunto il delivery point nella zona periferica per poi viaggiare su chiatte.
> 
> Ma siamo in Italia....


ed in Itaglia le cose vanno così...si sa...che nervi però


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

non sono affatto d'accordo che milano sia brutta architetturalmente. 
Ci sono palazzi bellissimi, case con cortili splendidi interni , giardini e parchi bellissimi, monumenti invidiabili.


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono affatto d'accordo che milano sia brutta architetturalmente.
> Ci sono palazzi bellissimi, case con cortili splendidi interni , giardini e parchi bellissimi, monumenti invidiabili.


Ok...allora il turista non ha mai capito una fava.
Anzichè andare a Firenze, Napoli, Roma, Venezia, Trieste, Torino, Siena, Arezzo, Perugia, Lecce ecc..ecc.. Perchè non spende 6 giorni delle proprie vacanze per visitare Milano visto che è così bella? Visto che si perde questa meravigliosa città italiana? Son proprio scemi stì turisti.. Nonostante Milano sia per dimensioni la seconda città italiana, bastano 2 giorni per vedere i suoi monumenti principali. A meno che una persona non abbia la passione per le mostre e la pittura..Ma non sono le mostre e i musei che fanno bella una città.
Per vedere Roma non bastano 3 settimane. Per Firenze (che è la metà di milano) almeno una settimana. Milano è una città commerciale. E' città d'arte solo per chi ama mostre e musei. Ma ripeto, non sono queste cose che fanno bella una città. Quello che la rende bella è l'impatto visvo. E visivamente parlando, a parte qualche scorcio, Milano è proprio bruttina.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok...allora il turista non ha mai capito una fava.
> Anzichè andare a Firenze, Napoli, Roma, Venezia, Trieste, Torino, Siena, Arezzo, Perugia, Lecce ecc..ecc.. Perchè non spende 6 giorni delle proprie vacanze per visitare Milano visto che è così bella? Visto che si perde questa meravigliosa città italiana? Son proprio scemi stì turisti.. Nonostante Milano sia per dimensioni la seconda città italiana, bastano 2 giorni per vedere i suoi monumenti principali. A meno che una persona non abbia la passione per le mostre e la pittura..Ma non sono le mostre e i musei che fanno bella una città.
> Per vedere Roma non bastano 3 settimane. Per Firenze (che è la metà di milano) almeno una settimana. Milano è una città commerciale. E' città d'arte solo per chi ama mostre e musei. Ma ripeto, non sono queste cose che fanno bella una città. Quello che la rende bella è l'impatto visvo. E visivamente parlando, a parte qualche scorcio, Milano è proprio bruttina.
> 
> Buscopann


E' indiscutibile che le città d'arte italiane siano dei gioielli, questo non implica che Milano sia brutta.
Non vi sono certamente altrettanti turisti a Roma quanti a Siena, Arezzo o ...Cortona, ma sono cittadine stupende.
In ogni caso l'affluenza di turisti non può essere la misura della bellezza di una città...del resto l'affluenza turistica a Las Vegas è altissima ..
Il successo di massa non può essere considerato un metro di misura del valore (anche se talvolta può coincidere) ...altrimenti i "film di Natale" dovrebbero essere considerati migliori di quelli di Igman Bergman


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' indiscutibile che le città d'arte italiane siano dei gioielli, questo non implica che Milano sia brutta.
> Non vi sono certamente altrettanti turisti a Roma quanti a Siena, Arezzo o ...Cortona, ma sono cittadine stupende.
> In ogni caso l'affluenza di turisti non può essere la misura della bellezza di una città...del resto l'affluenza turistica a Las Vegas è altissima ..
> Il successo di massa non può essere considerato un metro di misura del valore (anche se talvolta può coincidere) ...altrimenti i "film di Natale" dovrebbero essere considerati migliori di quelli di Igman Bergman


C'è una piccola differenza tra i successi di massa dei film di Natale e il turismo nelle città d'arte: chi va matto per i film di Natale spesso e volentieri non sa neanche che cos'è l'Anfiteatro Flavio, vale a dire difficilmente è attratto dal turismo cittadino, mentre preferisce di gran lunga altre località di vacanza, generalmente proprio quelle sponsorizzate da questi film.
Sono due successi di massa completamente diversi. 
In ogni caso Las Vegas non è certamente bella, ma è una realtà molto affascinante nel panorama turistico mondiale. Chiunque ci sia stato ha detto che ha ricordi molto belli di Las Vegas. E' una sorta di Gardaland per adulti e una giornata in una città come Las Vegas credo valga la pena viverla.
Las Vegas è unica al mondo. Non certamente Milano!

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è una piccola differenza tra i successi di massa dei film di Natale e il turismo nelle città d'arte: chi va matto per i film di Natale spesso e volentieri non sa neanche che cos'è l'Anfiteatro Flavio, vale a dire difficilmente è attratto dal turismo cittadino, mentre preferisce di gran lunga altre località di vacanza, generalmente proprio quelle sponsorizzate da questi film.
> Sono due successi di massa completamente diversi.
> In ogni caso Las Vegas non è certamente bella, ma è una realtà molto affascinante nel panorama turistico mondiale. Chiunque ci sia stato ha detto che ha ricordi molto belli di Las Vegas. E' una sorta di Gardaland per adulti e una giornata in una città come Las Vegas credo valga la pena viverla.
> Las Vegas è unica al mondo. Non certamente Milano!
> ...


 A Las Vegas non ci andrei neanche morta.
Preferisco Piombino.

Sei molto ottimista sulle ragioni che muovono i turisti.
Moltissimi fanno i viaggi semplicemente per aggiungere tacche e potersi vantare di aver viaggiato. Non hai mai visto masse di turisti annoiarsi di fronte a monumenti meravigliosi?

Comunque Milano è bellissima e non c'è margine di discussione!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A Las Vegas non ci andrei neanche morta.
> Preferisco Piombino.
> 
> Sei molto ottimista sulle ragioni che muovono i turisti.
> ...


Infatti Las Vegas non è bella. E' semplicemente unica. Può affascinare, ma a molti può certamente rimanere indigesta.
Milano invece è bella per l'80% dei milanesi. Credo che ci sia una forte dose di campanilismo nel giudizio, quando la stessa città risulta bella a una piccola percentuale di persone che NON sono milanesi.
Di margini di discussione ce ne sarebbero parecchi! In ogni caso quella città che conoscevo e che amavo, anche se non ho mai considerato bella, oggi non esiste più.

Le masse di turisti annoiati di fronte ai monumenti spesso le scolaresche. Ma quelle sono le gite scolastiche, non i turisti che scelgono di visitare le città d'arte.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Marzo 2009)

Dimenticavo... sono stato Piombino in una giornata di lavoro (in affiancamento con un collega), proprio questa estate. Va che mica è brutta Piombino nè?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E poi ho mangiato in un posto tanto di quel pesce da star male per 20 € a cranio. A Milano per 20 € ti danno due cozze moribonde e due gusci di gamberi che ti spacciano per un risotto ai frutti di mare

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Infatti Las Vegas non è bella. E' semplicemente unica. Può affascinare, ma a molti può certamente rimanere indigesta.
> Milano invece è bella per l'80% dei milanesi. Credo che ci sia una forte dose di campanilismo nel giudizio, quando la stessa città risulta bella a una piccola percentuale di persone che NON sono milanesi.
> Di margini di discussione ce ne sarebbero parecchi! In ogni caso quella città che conoscevo e che amavo, anche se non ho mai considerato bella, oggi non esiste più.
> 
> ...


Milano è stupenda e io sono oggettiva ...mi piacciono pure le fabbrichètte... e quando rientro (da qualunque parte sia stata) mi commuovo solo a vedere la pianura e ...metanopoli ...

Seriamente.
Io sono stata molte volte a Roma e i turisti neppure si convincono che il Pantheon sia di epoca romana e ci entrano (sorvoliamo sul fatto che è una chiesa...) mangiando il gelato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dimenticavo... sono stato Piombino in una giornata di lavoro (in affiancamento con un collega), proprio questa estate. Va che mica è brutta Piombino nè?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...però sei stato male...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io a 20€ e ...qualche cosetta ...mangio pesce freschissimo a Milano ...è la qualche cosetta che si fa notare...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...però sei stato male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Va che tutto quello che è fresco a Milano, lo tiran su dai Navigli la mattina.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2009)

milano è bellissima e non discutete!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi oggi si vedono le montagne come fossero a 100 metri  da quanto è sereno il cielo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













io ho vissuto anche a genova e la trovo bellissima...prima o poi ci torno..

genovesi , occhio!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> milano è bellissima e non discutete!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2009)

Non conosco bene Milano, quello che ho visto non m'e' piaciuto.

Perdonatemi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non conosco bene Milano, quello che ho visto non m'e' piaciuto.
> 
> Perdonatemi

















Riceverai la raccomandata dall'avvocato


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non conosco bene Milano, quello che ho visto non m'e' piaciuto.
> 
> Perdonatemi


ma è ovvio cazzo!
se uno sta a milano due giorni va a vedere le solite cose e non gli angoli veri  gli sembra una città anonima e senz'anima.
la vita dei navigli, le viette di brera e solferino, le magnifiche zone intorno al parco sempione e la triennale, le viuzze del centro dove fermarsi a mangiare a qualsiasi ora di notte panzerotti o cornetti, zona garibaldi e moscova coi locali più belli..
ricordo il mio toscano bastardo che quando l'ho portato a vedere la milano che io amo è rimasto sbalordito dalla sua bellezza e dalla vita che si respira
Milano è agitazione, lavoro, aperitivi, movimento, casino, luci, rumori!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2009)

Per lavoro ovviamente sono spesso alla nuova fiera e nonostante tutto ,quando vedo gli stand pieni, il casino, l'architettura della nuova fiera che è obiettivamente molto scenografica con la vela di plexi vetro illuminata dal sole mi rendo conto di che città alacre e piena di energia sia questa città


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per lavoro ovviamente sono spesso alla nuova fiera e nonostante tutto ,quando vedo gli stand pieni, il casino, l'architettura della nuova fiera che è obiettivamente molto scenografica con la vela di plexi vetro illuminata dal sole mi rendo conto di che città alacre e piena di energia sia questa città


 Ma a piace proprio per i colori.
E' una città pulita.
Roma è piena di monumenti, ma il centro è caratteristico, ma è piena di case che per il colore e per come sono tenute (capico i vincoli, ma bisogna tenere il colore cinquecentesco o l'intonaco del '500?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) sembrano catapecchie...


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Marzo 2009)

Se si potesse paragonare una città ad una donna direi che Milano è una bella donna acqua e sapone che non ha bisogno del cerone e della mini x apparire gnocca, perchè lo è e sa di esserlo


----------



## Nordica (9 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se si potesse paragonare una città ad una donna direi che Milano è una bella donna acqua e sapone che non ha bisogno del cerone e della mini x apparire gnocca, perchè lo è e sa di esserlo


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non conosco bene Milano, quello che ho visto non m'e' piaciuto.
> 
> Perdonatemi


Son milanesi...cosa vuoi che capiscano  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se si potesse paragonare una città ad una donna direi che Milano è una bella donna acqua e sapone che non ha bisogno del cerone e della mini x apparire gnocca, perchè lo è e sa di esserlo


Secondo me invece Milano è proprio la tipica ragazza che se la tira..Che non è per niente gnocca ,ma pensa di avercela solo lei

Buscopann


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me invece Milano è proprio la tipica ragazza che se la tira..Che non è per niente gnocca ,ma pensa di avercela solo lei
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Marzo 2009)

nn so dire piu di tanto di milano citta'  dato che l'ho vista da turista
ma le milanesi che conosco ogni anno in vacanza all'estero caratterialmente sono piu simpatiche di un gatto attaccato ai tuoi attributi con le unghie
nn so se c'entri qualcosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nn so dire piu di tanto di milano citta' dato che l'ho vista da turista
> ma le milanesi che conosco ogni anno in vacanza all'estero caratterialmente sono piu simpatiche di un gatto attaccato ai tuoi attributi con le unghie
> nn so se c'entri qualcosa


 ...con te?


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...con te?


 con tutti


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nn so dire piu di tanto di milano citta' dato che l'ho vista da turista
> ma le milanesi che conosco ogni anno in vacanza all'estero caratterialmente sono piu simpatiche di un gatto attaccato ai tuoi attributi con le unghie
> nn so se c'entri qualcosa


perchè noi siamo noi
e voi siete un cazzo


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè noi siamo noi
> e voi siete un cazzo


 sara' come dici tu
che te devo di'


----------

